# Some other critters I know (lots o pics)



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Thought I would introduce my other furry friends. They live at my parents' house, but I see them atleast once a week.

First is Ming Pao. I got him as wee kitten from a friend when I was in high school. He's almost nine years old. It's hard to believe that little kitten is now the big mass of mancat he is now, tipping the scales at 18lbs. He used to be pretty standoffish when he was younger, but over the years he's gotten more friendly and is quite loving now. He's supper soft and is my big squishy kitty. 

























Next is Tuco. He's my best buddy, an all around wonderful dog, his only fault is that he hates little kids, so he's not fond of my son, but he's getting better about that. We got him from the pound about six years ago, he's about seven 1/2 years old. We think he's a chihuahua-jack russel mix. I would totally steal him and keep him to myself if I could. He just the greatest little dog. 

























And last is Peanut. We also got him from the pound about four years ago, and he's about five years old now. He's not the brightest dog...ok he's dumber than a bag of hammers, but he is one the sweetest and cuddliest dogs I've known. You can hold and cuddle him like a baby, and he acts like one too, he's a total wimp. He's got plenty of naughty behaviors to go along with his seemly sub-par intelligence. But everyone loves him, especially my brothers. I also found out he's terrified of cameras...what a goober. :


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Your dog looks like a Beagle/Chihuahua mix  he is adorable!!! I have a chihuahua mix as well and he is a great dog.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Peanut? We always thought he was a chihuahua something, but were never sure. I guess he does kinda look like he has some beagle in him. We always assumed Tuco was chihuahua/jack russell mix because I've seen a few and he has alot of simialar features. But they were both strays so we have no idea. 

And thanks! They are sweet little dogs.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I certainly see Chihuahua, but not Jack Russell. I almost want to say I see some Corgi in there SOMEWHERE, but I can't say for 100% sure.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Never thought about corgi. His legs aren't really that short in comparison to his body, but his front legs are kinda bowed in a way. I'm terrible at guessing the lineage off mutts lol.


----------

